# A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You decide!



## run4jc (Jan 30, 2010)

EDIT - after almost 4 years, it was time to add some new thoughts - HERE

Ever since I read js’ outstanding review of the Lunasol 20 over here, things changed for me. Flashlights remained tools, but took on a new status that was approaching obsession. From the purchase of a simple 5 pack of metal, cheap Home Depot flashlights, to an Olight, to Surefires and then that fateful day to my first McGizmo, I discovered a hobby that, while not ‘cheap’, is still relatively inexpensive and very rewarding – one with such a following that this GREAT forum continues to get better every day, and has amazing amounts of great information. I felt that it was time for me to perhaps contribute a bit more to this forum and offer this LONG review of my new favorite light in hopes that it might help someone.

At my tender young age of 52, I am back in school working on my MBA. In marketing class just yesterday we were discussing the positioning of products. You know – if all you care about is getting from A to B, any car will do, yet many still purchase BMWs and Mercedes and other ‘luxury’ brands. An inexpensive “Old Timer” knife will provide a sharp blade for just about any chore where a knife is needed, yet we have collections of Spyderco, Benchmade and many others. For the bicyclists among us, a Huffy will let us pedal our way to our destination, yet we still own or yearn for a Trek Madone...or some handmade beauty. And if you really just want to light your way, the blister pack, $2 flashlight at the check out line at Wal-Mart will do the job – yet when McGizmo launches a new light, we clamor around like feeding time at the zoo.

And we all keep searching for the light that we consider our ‘ultimate.’ Half the fun is that we never seem to find it. Classic Gizmos circulate among us – sometimes they stick with an owner, other times we enjoy them for a while then put them back up for sale in the B/S/T. Custom builders and modders feed our passion – pushing the envelope – Don keeps introducing new lights, as do the many other great custom builders.

But I think that perhaps a point in time has come when the perfect light has arrived – at least for me, and it is the McGizmo Haiku XP-G. A classic that I will use every day (EDC) and probably never sell.

But let’s set the clock back about 7 months. After reading js’ review of the Lunasol, I knew that there was something special about all of Don’s lights and I just knew I had to have one. I sent an email to fyrstormer asking advice, and he responded with great information that only made me want a Gizmo even more. So I bought a Haiku straight from Don. It arrived. Wow. I was absolutely blown away. 

Since that time I’ve managed to amass a decent collection of Gizmos – the Haiku, a Ti PD-S, Lunasol 20, Sundrop XP, 2x123 McClicky hosting a Creemator, and just this week bought a Lunasol 27 from Scout24. Plus the lone Aleph 1 custom that Donn was kind enough to part with. Hung on to a few other lights, including my Surefires and a Jetbeam M1X, but the ti McGizmos became my passion. And the day Don launched the wave of Haiku XP-Gs my order was emailed within an hour of the launch. In his usual amazingly efficient way, Don had the light to me from Hawaii to Northern Virginia in 3 days (with a little help from the post office.)

I could tell right away that it was something special – I already loved the design and the beam of the ‘original’ Haiku, but the first time I used the XP-G for a night time dog walk I thought I was seeing things – an incredible amount of throw with the most amazingly large spill I’d ever seen. Almost like having a mule that throws. An almost perfect beam that, beyond 20 feet or so, has no ‘spot’ – it just transitions into a lovely, as PoliceScannerMan said, “punchy flood." My original posting of outdoor beam shots is over here, so I won’t be redundant, but I do want to share some new photos along with commentary. Please understand that I don’t have the technical knowledge that so many of you have – this is more of an ordinary ‘Joe’s’ perspective on things.

First of all, this has to be my absolute favorite when it comes to design and aesthetics. While many like the bead blasted finish (as do I), I still prefer the look of the ‘plain’ titanium. To me, this is an absolute beauty, and this photo shows it. Incidentally, the Haiku is inside a light box and it is providing ALL the light for the shot – it is on high and aimed into an arch made from white cardboard – the reflections light the photo nicely.







Here’s another shot – my photography skills are limited, but this photo does seem to offer a glimpse into the beauty of this light. 









As with all the other titanium ‘Gizmos’ in my collection, it has the absolute best clip I’ve seen. I HATE clips, as a rule – typically, I’ll take the clips off a Surefire or any other brand (too flimsy for my liking), but these clips are STRONG and they hold on – but they don’t get in the way when using the light, and they don’t ‘cut’ into my hand. js went to great detail talking about the clip in his review of the Lunasol 20, and I can’t improve on his review so I won’t try. There’s also a great photo HERE of fyrstormer showing a family of ‘Gizmos’ clipped securely in his pocket. Hope they don’t mind my hijacking their photos and commentaries!!

The 1x123 McClicky ‘host’ is becoming ubiquitous in the community of custom light lovers. Simple, efficient and easy to use. It just screams ‘quality’, from the switch to the threads to the ‘feel’ in your hand.


















And of course, the business end with that amazing reflector and XP-G light engine.





This photo gives you a comparison of the XR-E and XP-G Haikus..(taken from one of Don's posts..)







But what’s really nice is the feel of the entire package in your hand. I have large hands, but I have no problem retrieving the light from my pocket and it is no problem holding on. I’ve never dropped one – the ribs (for lack of a better term) on the light head and battery tube make it easy to hold on to – and my cat “Sassy” loves the crenellations on the bezel – perfect for scratching her head and face!




















As I write this, it is a snowy day in northern Virginia. Being a ‘southern boy’ originally, this cold takes some getting used to (can’t imagine being where it REALLY gets cold!) but heavy coats and thick gloves help. Wearing big gloves presents a problem for most lights – can’t hold on to the light – hard to operate the switch, etc. But not with this one. The photo shows it – these are ‘uber’ gloves, and I have no problem holding the light in any of my preferred positions, and the nice big clicky button is easy to access –

















More Beam shots

One of the things that I really enjoy about js’ review of the Lunasol is his beam shots. While we all love the “shock and awe” of a powerhouse Jetbeam, Hellfighter or some butt kicking HID, in the real world we really need an EDC light that provides useful, reliable light when we need it with enough run time to get us through the day (or night.) I realize that there are many legitimate uses for these powerhouse torches (I love to use my M1X to ‘freeze’ local deer – I enjoy seeing them so close to my house), but the majority of the time we just need a level of light that will illuminate what we are looking at/for in such a way that we can easily see it. Or photograph it. Or whatever. If there is too much glare or all you get is a ‘hot’ spot with no spill, honestly, that isn’t that useful for day in and day out use. The Lunasol 20 and 27 lights obviously provide a nice balance between that flood and spot, but at a compromise (in my humble opinion) of both. Don’t get me wrong – I LOVE both these lights – enough that I paid the heavy duty cost of entry to own both – but I still want a light that will provide decent color rendition, enough throw to see 50 plus feet ahead, and still offer a wide enough spill with transition from spot to spill to make it easy to see a wide area – fully illuminated.

I humbly submit that this is the amazing strength of the Haiku XP-G, and offer my beam shots on this post to demonstrate the ‘punchy’ beam characteristics. There are also many others.

But high CRI is a legitimate desire, too. I love my Sundrop XP – use it all the time for photography, but it has no throw. And I realize that Don doesn’t tout the XP-G as a high CRI emitter, but it does a pretty darn good job in this area. 

I went on the web this morning searching for a color wheel – found one and printed it on glossy photo paper and took a bunch of photos using various lights. Unfortunately, the glossy photo paper created far too much glare, so I reprinted it on cheap bond paper. Granted, it doesn’t have the ‘pop’ of the colors that the photo paper had, but it is still a good reference point. I’ve also included some items that most are familiar with as related to what their color should ‘look like’ and put them, along with the color wheel, in a shoe box. This first round of photos – I have a Canon Digital Rebel (ancient by today’s standards) with a Canon 28-90 EF lens. ISO is set at 244 – shutter at 2 seconds and at f/25. I ‘failed’ at aiming the lights by hand – tried to get the spot in the same place every time, but I think it gets the point across. For convenience, I’ve created a ‘movie’ of these photos and posted it here (You tube.) The second set of photos is shown as video HERE. I think you’ll agree that all Don’s lights have great color rendition, but to me the Sundrop is the obvious ‘winner’ with a very close second from the Haiku XP-G.






































Next, I decided to speed up the shutter and open up the aperture. Added a couple of items and used a mic stand for the lights, but in the course of changing the level of the light and changing the lights, I still ended up moving the spot around. It still gives you a great idea of the quality of the light output when relying on it for color rendition. ISO 244, shutter 1/30, aperture f/4.5


Included are photos of the setup showing the mic stand, light, and box – the box is about 5 feet from the light and camera.






























































What a great problem – deciding which light to use – but the beauty is that, as you can clearly see, the Haiku XP-G gives, in my opinion, the best attributes of all the lights. 

So here you have it – a long, rambling review – but one that I hope you find useful and also one that pays tribute to the ‘man’ and his latest creation.


I stated this in another posting, but I'll say it again here:
" Still a relatively new collector, but I have still discovered a remarkable pleasure and satisfaction in the 'KISS' philosophy of flashaholism. All the concerns about lumens, blah blah, pale in comparison to the satisfaction of owning a simple, durable tool that just plain works - every time you need it.

Don's lights do that better - at least for me - than any of the others I've tried or use."


:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## SFfanman (Jan 30, 2010)

WoW! I sent this kind gentlmen a pm with many questions on some McGizmo's and  we get a totally comprehensive review. Absolutely stellar. :twothumbs


----------



## jch79 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice pictures :wave:, impressive beamshot comparisons, and great review!
:thumbsup: john


----------



## Barbarian (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent review Dan. :twothumbs


----------



## BigHonu (Jan 30, 2010)

Great review and pics!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 30, 2010)

> All the concerns about lumens, blah blah, pale in comparison to the satisfaction of owning a simple, durable tool that just plain works - every time you need it.
> 
> Don's lights do that better - at least for me - than any of the others I've tried or use."




That sums it up pretty well. :thumbsup:
bernie


----------



## csshih (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent Review!
...but I see one problem...


run4jc said:


> Please let me state right at the start,* I am not a great review writer* – a fact that will become evident upon your reading this review (should you be willing to spend your valuable time doing so.)



lies!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 30, 2010)

Great write up Dan!

:twothumbs


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent Light. Excellent Review. Just plain Excellent. Wait I have one


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 30, 2010)

What an awesome post to chew on, thank you! I always have a Mcgizmo clipped to my waistband.

-Mayo


----------



## SFfanman (Jan 30, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> Excellent Light. Excellent Review. Just plain Excellent. Wait I have one


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent review, and the term I used was punchy flood.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks all! It was a labor of love writing the review - and I hope to make it a dynamic review. I hope to improve on some of the beamshots and perhaps replace or supplement them. I'm a bit disappointed with how the differences in light levels showed up - it appears that my camera's CMOS imaging chip just got 'noisy' and grainy on the low levels of the light. Hopefully today I can experiment (if my wife doesn't stop me 'cause she thinks I'm crazy) and find some camera settings that more accurately reflect the differences. I also want to take the time to ensure I have the spot aimed in the exact same spot each time - on these photos it 'wanders', so I don't believe it is an absolutely accurate representation.

PoliceScannerMan - thank you for reminding me! "Punchy Flood" - that was it! That's what I 'failed' at remembering. The review is updated and duly noted - credit given.

Please check back for updates from time to time!

 lovecpf


----------



## loszabo (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the great review! lovecpf


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL, no need for credit! I have read the review twice, it makes me proud to own a Haiku XPG! :twothumbs

This thing grows on me every day more and more. The beam is just phenominal.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2010)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> LOL, no need for credit! I have read the review twice, it makes me proud to own a Haiku XPG! :twothumbs
> 
> This thing grows on me every day more and more. The beam is just phenominal.



Thanks, PSM, but credit where credit is due! More photos coming...
(I suppose I need to get a life...)


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2010)

*A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review -New photos*

Okay, okay - I need to get busy - but it is cold outside with lots of snow on the ground. Soooo - since I was not totally pleased with the photos, I did a few more. Used a faster lens - images are shot from around 7 feet - the subjects are inside a Sterilite plastic container. With the exception of the photos otherwise noted, everything is 'lit' by the named light with the camera set on 5 second exposure at ISO100 and f/29. My camera tends to get grainy on some of the shots, but you can still see some of the tint.

This batch of lights is amazing, but as the them of the original post implies, the XP-G seems to have the best balance of all the desirable attributes - flood, color, shape, etc.

So, here they come - tons of photos! Also, as before, there are slideshows posted on YouTube HERE and HERE. You can find the entire photo album here if you want larger versions.








The photo on the left is lit by a direct flash and the Sundrop XP - as close a color reference as possible




















































































OK OK OK - I'll go do something else now! 

lovecpf


----------



## Blindasabat (Jan 31, 2010)

Excellent review Dan. Obvious you care about the material.
You probably noticed that color rendition was not very apparant in your first pictures, so you did the nice second set with flowers. Printed colors are really only a few colors printed together to trick our eyes into thinking they are seeing many colors, so the printed color wheel is often not the best way to compare color rendition. 
Also to compare color rendition of lights with different beams, it helps to use a diffuser on all of them to make them floody for less reflection and to evenly cover the items of interest in the field of view.


----------



## maxspeeds (Jan 31, 2010)

Great review, run4jc! Would you mind taking white wall shots comparing the Haiku XR-E versus Haiku XP-G? I'm curious to see the difference in spill and hotspot with Don's new McR17-XP reflector


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2010)

Blindasabat said:


> Excellent review Dan. Obvious you care about the material.
> You probably noticed that color rendition was not very apparant in your first pictures, so you did the nice second set with flowers. Printed colors are really only a few colors printed together to trick our eyes into thinking they are seeing many colors, so the printed color wheel is often not the best way to compare color rendition.
> Also to compare color rendition of lights with different beams, it helps to use a diffuser on all of them to make them floody for less reflection and to evenly cover the items of interest in the field of view.



Thanks! Appreciate the kind words. I agree - ordinarily when I am using these lights for photography lighting and have pure CRI evaluation in mind, I use filters or a light box to diffuse the lights...but in this case I wanted to ensure everyone could see the differences in the beam shapes, too - hence the 'bare' beams.

Glad you found the second set more useful - I really enjoy doing this!

Thanks!

Dan :thanks:


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2010)

maxspeeds said:


> Great review, run4jc! Would you mind taking white wall shots comparing the Haiku XR-E versus Haiku XP-G? I'm curious to see the difference in spill and hotspot with Don's new McR17-XP reflector



Be glad to - unless someone beats me to it, I'll take them tonight and post (I guess it'll be this afternoon for you!) - also - you might look over here and get somewhat of an idea..

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## run4jc (Jan 31, 2010)

maxspeeds said:


> Great review, run4jc! Would you mind taking white wall shots comparing the Haiku XR-E versus Haiku XP-G? I'm curious to see the difference in spill and hotspot with Don's new McR17-XP reflector



Maxspeeds - the photos you requested are posted over here.

Thanks


----------



## adnj (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice! :twothumbs


----------



## SFfanman (Feb 1, 2010)

Those added whitewall shots vs. each other are awesome Dan! Thanks. Maybe if you still feel the "itch", you might treat us to some outdoor beamshots with each light vs. the other.  

lovecpf


----------



## Henk_Lu (Feb 1, 2010)

Great review! Just what I need while I'm waiting for my Haiku XP-G, which should arrive this week (if I'm lucky).

I already have a Haiku BB, but everything I read even before this review told me that the Haiku XP-G is not just a more powerfull Haiku, but a somewhat different light. Indeed, I have other lights with XP-Gs already, some of those also in versions sporting XR-E or XP-E emitters and the XP-G gives another beam pattern, floodier, bigger hotspot, less artefacts. It's my personal preference, but I preffer the XP-G beam if I can choose.

I also have to say that the XP-G requests another reflector geometry, which has been respected by Don, but not on other lights I have. If you just change the emitter, you get the beam pattern I explained above and you loose more or less throw. The question is, if the throw of the Haiku XP-G keeps up with the one of the XR-E?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Feb 1, 2010)

@ Moderators

Doesn't this belong to the reviews section??? :twothumbs


----------



## run4jc (Feb 1, 2010)

Henk_Lu - greetings! I am not presuming to answer for the moderators - of course their determinations are final and unquestioned. The only reason I posted here is because one of my favorite reviews HERE was posted in this section by js - a moderator...

thanks!

:thumbsup: lovecpf


----------



## Haz (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for the review, the pics are simply awesome


----------



## run4jc (Feb 1, 2010)

SFfanman said:


> Those added whitewall shots vs. each other are awesome Dan! Thanks. Maybe if you still feel the "itch", you might treat us to some outdoor beamshots with each light vs. the other.
> 
> lovecpf



Thank you! If you check over HERE you might find what you are looking for in the outdoor shots - including both Haikus plus a few others. As has been mentioned a few times, beyond 15-20 feet the beam becomes so large that it is hard to capture it with a photo - maybe someday I'll own a lens with enough wide angle and bright enough to give it a try! PLUS - it's just too cold outside to attempt any more right now! 



Henk_Lu said:


> The question is, if the throw of the Haiku XP-G keeps up with the one of the XR-E?



Henk_Lu - it's been my observation so far that the throw does indeed keep up with the Haiku. It doesn't make sense to me considering how much flood the XP-G has and how the spot seems to 'fade away' at distance, but in my early morning 'proving ground' of walking my dogs, the XP-G lights all the objects that are my reference - plus a great deal more of the areas around them. More McGizmo reflector magic, I suppose? :thinking: Not very scientific, but my reviews tend to lean more towards the "every day use/carry" kind of assessment. IMHO, you are going to be VERY pleased with your XP-G!
:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 2, 2010)

Humility is a great thing, but you carry it waaaaay too far, excellent review!! I especially like the shots with the hue chart, really shows the color rendition.


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 3, 2010)

I just wanted to say thank you! I've really enjoyed reading this thread. 

It was also eally helpful to see so many comparisons with a good common reference - the flash! The only caveat I can see is that on longer exposures I find I tend to lose colour rendition as a result of the camera electronics, so you might find if you turn up the ISO and open up your aperture to maybe f11 you get different results under the same light source. My camera is a Canon 20D so yours may react differently.

Fantastic information though - massive thanks for sharing all that hard work!


----------



## run4jc (Feb 3, 2010)

You are welcome - thank you for your comments. I have an older Digital Rebel - question - if I boost the ISO will that not cause more graininess? Of course, if the result is better color rendition, perhaps graininess might be an acceptable trade off?

Still learning after all these years....and I appreciate your help!


:thanks:


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 3, 2010)

run4jc said:


> question - if I boost the ISO will that not cause more graininess? Of course, if the result is better color rendition, perhaps graininess might be an acceptable trade off?



That's partly what happens with mine, yes. Grain isn't really an issue for me, and I think people get far too obsessed with it. The grain on the 20D at ISO400 is comparable to average quality film at 100ISO and good quality films at 200ISO. The camera also copes with grain better than leaving it to software (unless you use Photoshop's RAW plugin) so you're better boosting the ISO rather than underexposing and fixing later. Also, if you shoot JPG rather than RAW, that affects colour rendition towards the extremes of dark and light anyway. Most of my photography has tended to be indoors (artificial lighting) and often dark blues/jazz venues, so underexposure is something I've had to learn to deal with.

Flash is always a strange one, because you can actually completely ignore shutter speed. The flash is about 1/1000 sec so that is your actual exposure time - the rest of the time the shutter is open you're just adding to the exposure with ambient light (which if there is none, is pointless, you just add noise from the electronics). What it does do however, is give you a fantastic reference to say "this is the ideal image".

The best thing you can do to get to know how your camera reacts is shoot the same subject under the same lighting and experiment with the ISO, shutter and aperture. 
Test1 - Keep the same aperture, but adjusting your ISO and shutter speed. 
Test2 - Keep the shutter speed fixed and vary ISO and aperture.
Test3 - Keep ISO fixed and adjust shutter speed and aperture.

When I did this with my 20D I found the following:
- At higher ISOs I get more grain, contrast seems pretty well balanced, colour information also becomes more 'stepped' but overall colour rendition looks right aside from a shift in tint towards orange/red beyond 800 ISO - something that I can seem to compensate for fairly well in Photoshop.
- At slower shutter speeds, the colour balance stays fairly even, but I start to lose contrast. If I try to boost the contrast in photoshop, it starts to look the same as if I used a higher ISO anyway, and whilst I can make it look nice, I can't make it look right without a reference shot from the higher ISO.
- Aperture affects sharpness as well as depth of field - beyond f11 the depth of field increases, but the overall image starts to soften.

Of course, to make life far more difficult (as if it wasn't difficult enough already) the amount of difference varies considerably depending on how dark it is. If you do that in daylight outside, the difference is no way near as visible as if you do that by the light of a dim night-light in your front room.

Also very surprisingly, I find I get much better overall colour rendition shooting in RAW then using Photoshop's RAW plugin to convert to JPG than I do shooting JPG on the camera or using Canon's own software... I don't generally shoot RAW unless it's a paid project, because I find the conversion process too tiresome.

All this lead me to conclude that Colour Rendition is not only difficult to manage well, but also a complete pain in the backside. I've now got to shoot the calibration chart in various different surroundings to compare them, as the difference it makes to the end prints is very noticable.


I've never sat and tried this with beamshots - I will probably make some time to try and do that at the same time.

I've rambled enough, lol, I'll shut up.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 4, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> I've rambled enough, lol, I'll shut up.


I really enjoyed your post because, not only did you explain some technical aspects of photography, but you were also able to keep it in plain english. Hopefully you'll keep posting for our reading pleasure and do your own Haiku review soon!


----------



## tygger (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice review! The Haiku XP-G is in a class all by itself. Well, that goes for all Don's lights really.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 5, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> Also, if you shoot JPG rather than RAW, that affects colour rendition towards the extremes of dark and light anyway.
> 
> Also very surprisingly, I find I get much better overall colour rendition shooting in RAW then using Photoshop's RAW plugin to convert to JPG than I do shooting JPG on the camera or using Canon's own software... I don't generally shoot RAW unless it's a paid project, because I find the conversion process too tiresome.



Matt - follow up - I do typically shoot in RAW format - I use either IPhoto or Picasa to edit the photos. I make it a point NOT to do any editing other than cropping - my logic there is that I want to viewer to see the photos unedited and how each looks relative to the other - if that makes sense. Then when I upload them to Picasa Web space (where they are hosted) I do a conversion to jpg. Then I still have the original RAW file - storage is cheap and I'd rather have the best possible original on hand.

So a question: is this the best way - for color rendition? We are about to get a major snowstorm here outside of the DC area, so there will be plenty of time to experiment over the next couple of days!

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 5, 2010)

run4jc said:


> So a question: is this the best way - for color rendition?



Rather than answer here (and pull the thread off topic again) I've answered in a new thread, here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/260607


----------



## grnamin (Feb 28, 2010)

Dan, your thread has caused me to pull the trigger on my first McGizmo. Thank you!


----------



## run4jc (Feb 28, 2010)

Greg - I don't know whether to congratulate you or offer condolences! 



 Congrats for acquiring a great lighting tool that also functions as a piece of art and an investment;
 


 Condolences 'cause just like Lay's Potato chips, "Bet you can't 'buy' just one!"
 
Only kidding - great decision - I've NEVER regretted purchasing ANY of the 7 that I own! 

CONGRATULATIONS! Which one did you buy? :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## grnamin (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you, run4jc. I ordered a BB Haiku XP-G and I'm trying to secure a regular version as well. So, you're right. I can't have just one.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 28, 2010)

I can't wait for my BB Haiku XP-G!


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya know man, I think you might be hooked.  I don't think you can just quit anytime you want anymore.

Of course, if you never want to quit, then who cares?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 2, 2010)

This is a wallet-killing thread! Stop it already...


----------



## RobertM (Mar 3, 2010)

run4jc, thanks for the great review! :twothumbs

I think a McGizmo is in my future...must resist for the sake of my wallet... :laughing:


----------



## recDNA (Mar 3, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> This is a wallet-killing thread! Stop it already...


 

The only thing that saves me is a fanatical determination to never use PayPal and the lack of patience to wait for custom flashlights to be delivered.


----------



## derangboy (Mar 3, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> This is a wallet-killing thread! Stop it already...



x2

Thanks for the great photos. Makes my decision a lot easier!


----------



## Charles L. (Mar 4, 2010)

Yikes. I'm barely into this hobby, and already I'm lusting after a Haiku. Must...exercise...self-control....


----------



## run4jc (Mar 4, 2010)

RobertM said:


> run4jc, thanks for the great review! :twothumbs
> 
> I think a McGizmo is in my future...must resist for the sake of my wallet... :laughing:





recDNA said:


> The only thing that saves me is a fanatical determination to never use PayPal and the lack of patience to wait for custom flashlights to be delivered.



It usually takes Don about 4 business days from receipt of order to your door (in the US)....at least in my experience!



derangboy said:


> x2
> 
> Thanks for the great photos. Makes my decision a lot easier!





Charles L. said:


> Yikes. I'm barely into this hobby, and already I'm lusting after a Haiku. Must...exercise...self-control....



RESISTANCE IS FUTILE! I wish I hadn't waited initially - then I would not have ended up with all the 'other' lights on the way to this final 'destination.' Having said that, getting there IS often half the fun....

:devil:


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 4, 2010)

Honestly Charles, you're better off buying the expensive lights right out of the gate and not wasting any money on the cheap ones. You're going to end up with the expensive ones eventually anyway, because they're the best.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 4, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> Honestly Charles, you're better off buying the expensive lights right out of the gate and not wasting any money on the cheap ones. You're going to end up with the expensive ones eventually anyway, because they're the best.




+1 - what he said...:twothumbs


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 4, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> Honestly Charles, you're better off buying the expensive lights right out of the gate and not wasting any money on the cheap ones. You're going to end up with the expensive ones eventually anyway, because they're the best.


Ain't that true!!

It should be a sticky stating that in every CPF section...


----------



## grnamin (Mar 4, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> Honestly Charles, you're better off buying the expensive lights right out of the gate and not wasting any money on the cheap ones. You're going to end up with the expensive ones eventually anyway, because they're the best.


 
It's called the "spend now, save later" plan.


----------



## SFfanman (Mar 5, 2010)

run4jc said:


> +1 - what he said...:twothumbs


 


+2


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice photos and write-up. I've been eyeing these for a long time now. Love the high CRI and beam profiles of these lights.


----------



## TKC (Mar 6, 2010)

*I am a huge McGizmo fan!! In fact, the Haiku IS my favorite light and EDC. I have a regular Haiku. It has not left my pocket since it has arrived. It is THE perfect light for me.*


----------



## run4jc (Mar 28, 2010)

Follow up. Since this review was originally posted, a lot of water has gone under the bridge. I've received and sold several lights, and even acquired what some have so desired, a Ti PD upgraded with a beautiful, warm XP-G.

I carried that light for a few days and really enjoyed it (and still enjoy it), but I just keep going back to my Haiku XP-G. There are so many good lights out there that it is hard to stick with just one (perish the thought!), but this Haiku seems to check off more of the boxes than any other light I own.

I'd love to have a Milky designed flame thrower light engine that I could drop in from time to time, but that might make more sense in the original Haiku anyway. 

But for now, for day in, day out EDC, I maintain my position that this is the best off the shelf EDC - bar none.

:thumbsup:


----------



## grnamin (Mar 28, 2010)

run4jc said:


> I'd love to have a Milky designed flame thrower light engine that I could drop in from time to time, but that might make more sense in the original Haiku anyway. :thumbsup:


 
This might be in my very near future. Stay tuned for a separate thread. :naughty:


----------



## run4jc (Mar 28, 2010)

grnamin said:


> This might be in my very near future. Stay tuned for a separate thread. :naughty:



:twothumbs


----------



## run4jc (Jul 7, 2010)

*7/7/2010 Update - A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review*

A lot of water has gone under the bridge since I posted the original review back in January. My personal collection of lights has gone through a number of changes - new lights have been introduced (I have reviewed a few of them) - Don introduced a 'warm' version (of course I had to have one) of the Haiku XPG, I've "discovered" the Spy 007, HDS lights, Mac's EDC lights, Photonfanatic lights - even the venerable Arc 6. They are all amazing and even now I am waiting on my Tri-V to arrive, and for Don to launch the Makai.

As I go out each morning early to walk my 2 dogs, I ponder which light to choose...lots of choices lately, but this morning I went back to my old faithful, the Haiku XPG. 

Man, it is such a great tool. Perfect fit in the hand, great interface, and that beam is so useful with a huge spill yet still good throw. It's a great time to enjoy this hobby for sure - so much to choose from in 'standard' lights and 'custom' lights, but as I've said before, and it still holds true...

"I have still discovered a remarkable pleasure and satisfaction in the 'KISS' philosophy of flashaholism. All the concerns about lumens, blah blah, pale in comparison to the satisfaction of owning a simple, durable tool that just plain works - every time you need it.

Don's lights do that better - at least for me - than most of the others I've tried or use."
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Bear (Jul 7, 2010)

McGizmo Haiku....

(C'mon you poetically inclined, that's 5 syllables! Then 7, then 5 syllables again.
Someone needs to Haiku this thread!)

By the way run4jc, this is the "warmest review" I've ever seen here on CPF. I thank you for your dedication to the subject. 

Humbly appreciated by...
Lord Bear.


----------



## AsianAnts (Sep 3, 2010)

Where and how can i get my hands on one of these??also, where is the cheapest may i find em


----------



## run4jc (Sep 3, 2010)

AsianAnts said:


> Where and how can i get my hands on one of these??also, where is the cheapest may i find em



YOU are in LUCK! This is a current McGizmo offering - just visit this link.

You will occasionally find these in the Buy Sell Trade section of the forum for sale "pre-owned", but there's nothing like the feeling of receiving a package from McGizmo!!

Welcome!:welcome:


----------



## run4jc (Dec 21, 2011)

I think it's time to bump this thread up. I've had my Haiku XPG for almost 2 years now. In that time many AWESOME custom lights have passed through my hands. I've raved over them and reviewed 'em. Loved them all. Nothing bad to say about any of them. Yet somehow, I always seem to drift back to the Haiku. Most recently, I've upped the Haiku collection to include the original XPG, an extra XPG engine, an XPG with gorgeous 2xAA McClicky Pak, high CRI Haiku, and warm Haiku. While I use most of them, when it's time to walk my pups in the dark, the Haiku XPG ends up in my pocket (often with a 6v Makai XML for 'backup':thumbsup.

nbp did a great review of the Haiku over here not long ago - he very eloquently shared his appreciation of this fine tool.

So here I am - after 2 years - and the now venerable Haiku XPG remains my favorite, and IMHO, still the standard for an EDC. Doesn't do everything perfectly, but meets my needs for more various tasks than any other light I own - or have owned.


----------



## nbp (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the shout-out Dan.  I have to re-read your review here myself, as it is probably one that helped push me over the edge those months ago when I was longing for a Haiku. 

I am also doing a bit of a shoot-out between the Haiku and a new HDS Clicky 200 in the Ra Clicky vs. Haiku thread in the LED Lights forum. Plenty more Haiku love over there. :kiss:


----------



## kreisler (Dec 21, 2011)

so whats the exact weight (xxx.x grams. please no ounces. they are incorrect.) on this?
Quark AA is ~50grams
my iTP Titanium is 14grams


----------



## run4jc (Dec 22, 2011)

No battery - 80 grams
With battery - 98 grams


----------



## nbp (Dec 24, 2011)

Read this all again. Good stuff man.  It's interesting reading this and seeing how many similarities there were between your thoughts and mine. And even the things posted in other threads about this light. I'd be interested to do a personality test on Haiku fans. I bet we all share some common personality traits that that are sort of 'personified' in the Haiku. It'd be nerdy, but interesting. z


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 24, 2011)

nbp said:


> I'd be interested to do a personality test on Haiku fans. I bet we all share some common personality traits that that are sort of 'personified' in the Haiku.


That would be a great thread and if we could start to understand what kind of group we fit into it's helps in deciding how to choose lights and whose posts to follow the closest.

I've wondered about the whole personality thing for a long time, but another extremely complicating factor is what one does for work and where one lives. While I'm in Japan I find the Haiku to be very nice for almost all outside usage, but when I get back to Alaska it'll see a lot less use unfortunately, although I am looking forward to seeing a Mule in the corral!


----------



## MaxDaddy (Jul 25, 2013)

After a friend who's opinion on such things pointed me in the direction of McGizmo, I reached out to Don about his lights. He suggested the Haiku as a good place to start for someone new to his craftsmanship as a general purpose ddc, and I of course immediately searched for comprehensive opinions and info. I appreciate a maker's attention to the details of creating a "better/best" version of whatever he builds, and try to understand as much about what makes it special as possible. This post does a marvelous job of providing those missiing pieces. Thanks.


----------



## nbp (Jul 25, 2013)

The Haiku is one of the best EDCs you can buy, IMO. A wonderful light if you want something functional, reliable and tough, with elegance and class to match.


----------



## CMAG (Jul 25, 2013)

nbp said:


> The Haiku is one of the best EDCs you can buy, IMO. A wonderful light if you want something functional, reliable and tough, with elegance and class to match.


+1


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 1, 2013)

I never thought the Haiku would be my favorite light, but it is. My XM-L Haiku has been with me for almost coming to two years and it gets carried everyday. Even today I still pull it out once in a while to admire the beauty of the design. It gets used everyday and I always aim to find a reason to use it. I just love how floody the beam is with the XM-L emitter. I have never owned the XP-G version and I am sure it would throw better than the XM-L Haiku. And for general day to day use I am really happy with the XM-L Haiku. As what was said by run4jc in this review and by some others, that although there are brighter and much more powerful lights out there (my Mac Tri-EDC being one), the Haiku gives a very practical balance of output and runtime. I have many other nice and wonderful lights including the very much loved HDS Rotary in both high CRI and cool white, some Surefire, and Malkoff, but the Haiku remains the undefeated champion. If my life depended on it, the Haiku would be it. If there is only one light I could bring, the Haiku would be it.

I do also have a high CRI Haiku and Mule with Nichia 119 and although I love them very much for the tint and color rendition, they get used only when I am in the outdoors. For day to day carry, the XM-L emitter with the almost hotspot free beam is my favorite.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 1, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> If my life depended on it, the Haiku would be it. If there is only one light I could bring, the Haiku would be it.



I just finished charging all my batteries and arranged all the lights for my ATV camping trip into the tropical jungle this weekend.
My BB Haiku XRE is going with me as my personal edc. It will be clipped to my pants at all times.

If I get thrown off the quad and into a ravine, at least my trusty
Haiku XRE is coming along for the slide down there. 

If I get swept away by the raging river, it will go for a swim with me.

If i need to take a leak in the night, the Haiku will show me the way.

And finally, if I am awaken by a tiger, the Haiku will put 180 lumens straight into the eyes of the tiger. 

LOL


----------



## plaguem (Aug 1, 2013)

now THAT"S a weekend!  sounds like it's gonna be a lot of fun. bring your camera and post some pictures! would love to see them.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 1, 2013)

That's fun Ben. Wish I could join you. Hope you have real fun out there and be careful.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 1, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> And finally, if I am awaken by a tiger, the Haiku will put 180 lumens straight into the eyes of the tiger.
> 
> LOL


Just so you know, animals with slit-pupils are very difficult to blind, because their pupils can completely close to protect their retinas. The tiger would only be blind as long as the light stays on; as soon as you shut the light off, the tiger's pupils would open again and it would still have night vision.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 1, 2013)

nbp said:


> The Haiku is one of the best EDCs you can buy, IMO. A wonderful light if you want something functional, reliable and tough, with elegance and class to match.


My favorite EDC for the past two and a half years has been the Jetbeam TC-R2. It has a similar beam profile to the Haiku, it's brighter, and it's infinitely adjustable. However, they are very rare nowadays, whereas the Haiku can be purchased at any time. If I didn't have a TC-R2, I would probably still use my Haiku as my EDC. It's definitely in the top 3, right behind the TC-R2 and the Lunasol 27.

I do EDC a McGizmo Sapphire 25, though. I fully expect there will never be a better-made "Arc AAA"-style light than the Sapphire 25. It's perfect for walking around my girlfriend's house at night. Since I swapped in a warm Nichia DS emitter, I can even use it to change clothes before going to bed, when my girlfriend has already been asleep for a couple hours.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 1, 2013)

*A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*

Plaguem and Andy, you should make a trip out and you will have lots of chance to blast the lights away. 

Just last year, we had elephants trampled our fuel cans that we placed under the banana trees.


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 1, 2013)

*A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*



fyrstormer said:


> Just so you know, animals with slit-pupils are very difficult to blind, because their pupils can completely close to protect their retinas. The tiger would only be blind as long as the light stays on; as soon as you shut the light off, the tiger's pupils would open again and it would still have night vision.



Thank you for this invaluable information. May end up saving my life one day. I better make sure I don't take the beam of their eyes. 

It is common believe that tigers will only attack a silhouette smaller than them. 
So if you are on a bike or Atv, don't get off them as they can't differentiate that you are on a vehicle of sorts. You want to discourage them by making a bigger silhouette of yourselves.


----------



## run4jc (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*

It’s been almost 4 years since I wrote this review. In a bit of déjà vu, I was reading through my OP and many of the follow up posts as well as the original inspiration, JS’ review of the LS20 (still a gold standard for reviews, IMHO - JS' review is still worth reading HERE). NBP wrote his essay over HERE). There have been many others…they all deserve mention so please forgive me for not mentioning yours!

I wish that I still owned the light that I used for this review - a beautiful XPG variant and still one of my all-time favorite lights. But don’t misunderstand – I still own two Haikus, one of which is in my pocket most of the time, the other that serves as an ‘around the house’ light.

Ah, the Haiku. Written about as much as, or perhaps more, than any other custom flashlight – or ANY flashlight – available today. We’ve seen: XRE, XRE Bead Blast, XPG, XPG bead blast, High CRI with Nichia 119, XML, Nichia 119V. You can also purchase UV engines. There have been (and still are) single 123 cell, double 123 cell, double AA and single AA, with beautiful McClicky paks for all of the above. And I probably left something out!

At one time or another I have owned at least one of every version, and my very first custom light was an XRE Haiku purchased, as most of my McGizmos have been, directly from Don.

Custom lights have come and gone from my collection. Although a lightweight compared to many of you on this forum, I have enjoyed buying, owning, then selling tens of thousands of $$ worth of custom lights. Yet today, all that remains from all of those lights are an Oveready custom C2, a Cool Fall Spy 007 XPG2 – and 3 McGizmos.

(Oh, I have an AquaRam on order from Don. )

What’s left?

-High CRI Haiku (119V emitter)
-Single AA High CRI Haiku (119V emitter)
-High CRI Mule (119V emitter)
Notice a trend?

IMHO, in Don’s skilled hands, the “119V” emitter produces the absolute best and most useable flashlight beam I’ve ever seen. These are not shelf queens – they are all used regularly. The Haiku is in my pocket almost all the time – even when in dress clothes. The AA Haiku is at the bedside and provides my nighttime light for moving around the house. And the high CRI mule is a dedicated reading light.

At a young 55 years of age, my eyes aren’t what they used to be. After wearing progressive lenses for years, earlier this year I switched to multi-focal contact lenses. My dominant eye is set up for distance – the other eye is for “up close.” Remarkably, the brain compensates by favoring the appropriate eye and after I adjusted for a couple of weeks, I rarely ever even notice.

BUT – for reading small text adequate lighting is a must! Typically I’ll use my Haiku, but if I’m going to be reading for a while I’ll use the high CRI mule. It has helped me read for hours with little or no fatigue. And good light is required for clear vision on ANYTHING close.

But the venerable Haiku – that’s the light that is used most of the time. Nighttime dog walks. Searching for something in a dark closet. As mentioned, lighting text so I can read it. The list goes on and on.

And that’s the ultimate point. After 5 years, I am still using some form of the Haiku – it is a timeless tool that Don ingeniously designed to evolve as technology evolved. Aesthetically pleasing, technically functional, absolutely bomb proof (remember this light that suffered through a house fire?) 

So in my humble opinion, it is no longer the “new standard” in EDCs – no, it is simply THE standard for EDCs. 

And worth noting, Don’s business model is also the standard. He builds it and makes it available (key word – “available”.) You order. He ships, THEN he bills you. And if you are in the US, you probably receive your light within 2 or 3 days. No games – no long waits. Oh, sure, like any item things sometimes go out of stock, but I can’t recall one instance of Don teasing us with vapor or anyone ever having issues communicating or doing business with Don. He is the gold standard.

So, after 4+ years I’ve answered my own question. Yes, the Haiku is the standard for EDCs.


----------



## Launch Mini (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*

I think I need to consider a CRI Haiku now.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*

Well said, again!  A deserved bump... I agree heartily that the 119v is the pinnacle of the variants that we've seen. My possibly suspect memory seems to think the difference in quantity of lumens and beam shape between it and the xp-g is visually negligible. The quality of the lumens, on the other hand, greatly favors the 119v. Have one in my pocket as this is typed...


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*

I have the regular 119 and while I remember reading about the difference with the 119v it would be nice to hear some comments directly from some of you guys.

My 119 Haiku turned me around from being not at all happy with the Haiku, my first of which had been an XR-E version to one who has carried a Haiku for a couple years now as a go-to light.

So what is it about the 119v you guys like so much?


----------



## run4jc (Nov 9, 2013)

*A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You d...*

The 119v beam shape is so much like the xpg - that "punchy flood" - and less of the spot that my 119 had. Also , I noticed a dark circle near the edge of the 119 that the 119v doesn't have. Finally , there's just enough extra oomph to make the output enough for just about any need I have. My 119 was around 60 lumen - my 119v is around 105! And the tint is just perfect and is consistent across all 3 that I have. Hope this helps.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You d...*

Does it do all that with comparable run times?

I think of my present 119 Haiku as an excellent light, but have at times wished for it to have both a bit more flood and output.

Maybe I need to be thinking of an emitter swap


----------



## run4jc (Nov 9, 2013)

*A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You d...*

I think Don drives the 119v a bit harder than the 119. I haven't tested run time with my AW RCR cells but I don't think it's bad - not great, not bad. Guessing maybe 40-50 minutes on high?


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You d...*

I just looked at his original thread titled Nichia High CRI LED - 119V and found the drive levels to be 500mA and 650mA for the 119 and 119v. 

Although he states that he doesn't see any advantage to the 119v over the original 119, it sounds like some of you users may feel that there are differences which would justify my changing to the 119v, and nothing replaces daily use in the field to discover minute advantages not originally detected.

Is there anyone here with both versions of Haiku who really sees one as substantially superior to justify making the change?


----------



## archimedes (Nov 9, 2013)

I think I may be one of the few who prefer the original Nichia 119 ... one of my very favorite emitters 

My particular 119 has a nice warmish (yellow) tint :twothumbs


----------



## run4jc (Nov 9, 2013)

*A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You d...*

It's definitely nice. I loved mine. The 119v has a slight 'rose' hue....very slight


----------



## scout24 (Nov 9, 2013)

The original xp-g Haiku was driven at 600ma fwiw... Efficiency (runtime) with the 119v should be very close. As Dan stated, the V seems to have more spill and a more xp-g ish beam than the 119, which has a more defined hotspot and less spill. Different tools for different jobs.  My personal preference is for the 119V.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 9, 2013)

Talk of slightly rose hue coupled with additional flood has me really considering what to do with the Haiku in my pocket now. 

While I always have it with me, my hCRI 219 V10-R Ti gets the most usage because of its equally accurate, but slight incandescent tint.

Now looking around the room with the Haiku, I just love the absence of any tint, but imagining some rose added sounds very tempting.

The main reason I hardly spend any time looking at new lights anymore speaks volumes of my satisfaction with the lights I now have. But now temptation and curiosity starts again.


----------



## run4jc (Nov 10, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> Talk of slightly rose hue coupled with additional flood has me really considering what to do with the light in my pocket now.
> 
> While I always have it with my, my hCRI 219 V10-R Ti get the most usage because of its equally accurate, but slight incandescent tint.
> 
> ...



It's funny...I never really thought of the emitter having a 'rose' tint until I read Don's post HERE. Using it day to day I never really see it - it's just REALLY easy on the eyes. Now, if I compare it to a snow white tint, or even a 219, it's easy to see that slight rose tint. But just 'using it' is like your assessment - "...the absence of any tint..."


I tend to be too wordy when I'm 'into' something, and I gushed over the 119V equipped lights HERE, but they've done to me what you said in the last line of your post, "...hardly spend any time looking at new lights..."

I have an AquaRam on order, but it'll probably be a dedicated dog walking light. EDC duty remains with the High CRI Haiku.


----------



## nbp (Nov 10, 2013)

My Nichia 219 LE from datiLED has a slightly more rosy tint ( and higher output) than my 119 from Don. I currently have the 119 in my SunDrop and the 219 in my Haiku. I am pretty happy with this arrangement for now.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*



run4jc said:


> I wish that I still owned the light that I used for this review - a beautiful XPG variant and still one of my all-time favorite lights.


Nice update to the original post Dan!


----------



## gunga (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*

run4jc, I hate your reviews. I really don't like them. They have too much detail, too much passion. I also really don't like nbp's Haiku review.

They are both terrible.

They are terrible because they cost me so much money. I sold my Haiku, couldn't justify it. But your d_mn r fine review has cost me a bunch of money...


----------



## run4jc (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*



gunga said:


> run4jc, I hate your reviews. I really don't like them. They have too much detail, too much passion. I also really don't like nbp's Haiku review.
> 
> They are both terrible.
> 
> They are terrible because they cost me so much money. I sold my Haiku, couldn't justify it. But your d_mn r fine review has cost me a bunch of money...





Ohhhh, boy. If I decide to follow through and write the AquaRam review I'm thinking about, you are REALLY not gonna like me....

That, sir, is one beautiful light. Although I am not normally a big fan of trite, those are done so tastefully...they are beautiful. They look as though they came in the light originally! And I already feel that the Haiku is one of the most beautiful lights available. Congratulations on a great purchase!!

Hmmm. Maybe time to bring out the 'good' camera and shoot some photos of that AquaRam...

:devil:


----------



## gunga (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*

Oh please don't. I'm already impressed by the amazing circuit in the AquaRam, some glamour shots could put me over the edge...

My Haiku has a custom circuit, LED upgrade, tail trits, blue boot, dark blue o-rings (need to find light ones), a glow sticker/ring around the LED, the tripod clip. It's pimped...


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*



gunga said:


> My Haiku has a custom circuit, LED upgrade, tail trits, blue boot, dark blue o-rings (need to find light ones), a glow sticker/ring around the LED, the tripod clip. It's pimped...


And a beautiful looking light it is! :thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*



gunga said:


> Oh please don't. I'm already impressed by the amazing circuit in the AquaRam, some glamour shots could put me over the edge...
> 
> My Haiku has a custom circuit, LED upgrade, tail trits, blue boot, dark blue o-rings (need to find light ones), a glow sticker/ring around the LED, the tripod clip. It's pimped...



It is a gorgeous light!

Oh, by the way, I couldn't resist - review posted HERE


----------



## grayhighh (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*

May I ask, who milled the trit slot ? And what are the size of the tirt ? Thanks !




gunga said:


>


----------



## gunga (Nov 19, 2013)

*A McGizmo Haiku XP-G review...is this the new standard for EDC Lights? You dec*

Thanks guys. I want to post a few more pics, when I have time. It does get light carry so won't look polished and perfect. 

The slots were machined by Mohanjude. The trits are 1.5x6mm. I don't think he does that anymore so suggest Jeff Hanko.


----------



## Jdemora (Apr 27, 2016)

hyperloop said:


> Humility is a great thing, but you carry it waaaaay too far, excellent review!! I especially like the shots with the hue chart, really shows the color rendition.


Amazing review and pics of a superb light


----------



## recDNA (Apr 29, 2016)

Gorgeous light but your title did ask a question. I find the ui somewhat outmoded by rotary ui or electronic ui allowing jumping directly to a number of potentially desired modes. That said... I'd love one.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 29, 2016)

You make a great point. I am enamored with the HDS Rotary and the Zebralight UIs. But what's interesting is that I wrote this over 6 years ago, and the Haiku is still the gold standard for custom lights. 5 year old Haikus are as desirable as brand new one. 

Alas, I currently don't have one, but that may have to change soon now that the HIVE converter is available.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 29, 2016)

I understand what recDNA says, but such is the beauty of a linear three modes with memory, and a clicky. Simplicity, and nothing's more than click taptap away.  I love the Zebralight UI, and the HDS Rotary, but this works as well imvho.


----------



## F89 (Apr 30, 2016)

run4jc said:


> You make a great point. I am enamored with the HDS Rotary and the Zebralight UIs. But what's interesting is that I wrote this over 6 years ago, and the Haiku is still the gold standard for custom lights. 5 year old Haikus are as desirable as brand new one.
> 
> Alas, I currently don't have one, but that may have to change soon now that the HIVE converter is available.



Well put run4jc.
For me though, the 3S is still number one compared to the Hive for the very reasons you have stated.
I see there's a nice well used 119V model available in the sale forum currently


----------



## F89 (Apr 30, 2016)

scout24 said:


> I understand what recDNA says, but such is the beauty of a linear three modes with memory, and a clicky. Simplicity, and nothing's more than click taptap away.  I love the Zebralight UI, and the HDS Rotary, but this works as well imvho.



So true scout24.
I'm a fan of HDS and programmable drivers etc but the Haiku in all its simplicity and so on is just so close to perfect really. Don McLeish is the master of torch (flashlight) design.


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2016)

F89 , i presume you have tested yours at depth? One thing i have noticed is how tight the head is over the thick O ring , inspires confidence in the water department. The HDS is also quite a secure/tight fit, but not quite in the same league as the haiku.

Very nice trio run


----------



## F89 (Apr 30, 2016)

ven said:


> F89 , i presume you have tested yours at depth? One thing i have noticed is how tight the head is over the thick O ring , inspires confidence in the water department. The HDS is also quite a secure/tight fit, but not quite in the same league as the haiku.
> 
> Very nice trio run



More than my wallet would like 
I've tested them in depth but not at depth though. I have however got them thoroughly wet but not dived with them.
HDS are awesome no doubt but the Haiku is something else.


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2016)

:laughing: 

I like both a lot tbh, love the rotary UI and HI CRI tint, clip on the haiku is amazing! Thanks to Sean my gizmo has a 4000k xp-l HI and programmable driver which is awesome! Both make excellent EDC lights so i just rotate them with a few others .


----------



## jkid1911 (Apr 30, 2016)

Simplicity rules, long live the Haiku!


----------



## blanex1 (Apr 30, 2016)

love the photography work,probably i'll end up getting one of these vary soon! if my wallet lets me.:mecry:


----------



## blanex1 (May 1, 2016)

get this only if money is no problem! otherwise i find my malkoff MDC fits the bill for EDC use,just my thought on it.


----------



## jkid1911 (May 1, 2016)

blanex1 said:


> get this only if money is no problem! otherwise i find my malkoff MDC fits the bill for EDC use,just my thought on it.



I've donated quite a few pints of the red stuff in order to afford mine but it was well worth it! :devil:


----------



## rickyro (May 4, 2016)

run4jc said:


> You make a great point. I am enamored with the HDS Rotary and the Zebralight UIs. But what's interesting is that I wrote this over 6 years ago, and the Haiku is still the gold standard for custom lights. 5 year old Haikus are as desirable as brand new one.
> 
> Alas, I currently don't have one, but that may have to change soon now that the HIVE converter is available.



Why did you sell your Haiku?

In my understanding, the new HIVE does not change much the clicky UI of original Haiku or the whole portfolio of McGizmo. What makes Haiku so different is the material used, mechanical works, design, and especially the lens. 

I have one Haiku XP-G AA. Even I don't use it as much as HDS Rotary Nichia 215 due to the much superior UI of Rotary, but I don't think I am going to sell my Haiku.


----------



## Dingle1911 (May 4, 2016)

I have always admired Haiku's. I think I want a mule. I have found this size light to be perfect. I love the Hanko Trident. 

For those with the new HIVE, how hard was it to solder the jumper? Is the programming difficult. Have you found the HIVE to be an improvement over the 3s?


----------



## Slumber (May 4, 2016)

Dingle1911 said:


> I have always admired Haiku's. I think I want a mule. I have found this size light to be perfect. I love the Hanko Trident.
> 
> For those with the new HIVE, how hard was it to solder the jumper? Is the programming difficult. Have you found the HIVE to be an improvement over the 3s?



I simply used the graphite from a pencil lead to close the jumper. Easy peasy and easily reversible.


----------



## run4jc (May 4, 2016)

rickyro said:


> Why did you sell your Haiku?
> 
> In my understanding, the new HIVE does not change much the clicky UI of original Haiku or the whole portfolio of McGizmo. What makes Haiku so different is the material used, mechanical works, design, and especially the lens.
> 
> I have one Haiku XP-G AA. Even I don't use it as much as HDS Rotary Nichia 215 due to the much superior UI of Rotary, but I don't think I am going to sell my Haiku.



Fickle flashaholism. I've owned probably 6-8 Haikus of varying configuration through the years. And I'll probably own another one someday soon. I love Don's business model and I love his products. IF he had a Haiku with the standard 3S driver with a 219B emitter - same bin as the Aeon MKIII - I'd buy it right now. If it had the HIVE driver that would be gravy.

I wish I still had one, but things change....and I never say never.


----------



## jon_slider (May 4, 2016)

See the Haiku PWM effect on camera


----------

